# It aint heavy, it's my brother



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

A 35-year-old tractor operator, Igor Namyatov, has undergone surgery to be relieved of what had initially been diagnosed as a tumor, but turned out to be the embryo of his unborn twin brother, the Komsomolskaya Pravda daily reported Monday. 

Doctors said the embryo belonged to Namyatov’s unborn brother who had spent 35 years in the body of the patient. 

Namyatov’s fellow villagers doubted the explanation given by the doctors. Some even surmised the object removed from Namyatov’s body was an extraterrestrial organism. “It is a pity they have removed it. They should have waited to see what would become of it later on. That would have been a great scientific find,” one of the villagers said. 

The “little brother” first made himself known when Igor was 15. At that time the boy complained about pains in his back, but doctors played down his complaints saying it was only a harmless fatty tumor. 

Twenty years later the pains came back. The doctors decided to operate at once. They were genuinely surprised to see that the tumor was in fact an embryo with little legs and hands. 

A forensic expert summoned to the village to investigate refused to probe the incident saying it was clear anyway that the object was an underdeveloped embryo. 

Igor Namyatov refused to leave the embryo at the hospital for further research. 






That's just really, really gross.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds like the makings of a Horror movie to me. :xbones:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Basket Case, anyone? Hehe...


----------

